# Lynching 2014



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I have no clue how the police officer came to shoot the 6 foot 4 and 294 pound "child" near St. Louis. I doubt it was justified, and he should likely go to prison. That said I am sick of this public lynching of this man due to race. He is white, dead man is black and so now our federal government needs to send over 50 expert investigators in to figure out what happened, and our AG needs a national press conf to tell the local authorities he doesn't trust them and must do a second autopsy. 

I'm white. I'm pretty sure if a black cop happened to shoot me the Feds wouldn't give a rats back side.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

I doubt your far from the truth on that last assumption.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Ripon, I can only say, having been there and done that, there is no room for armchair QB's in this situation. White cops are murdered often by other races, why, because he was the man. Great reason. Or my personal favorite I shot him cause I didn't want to go back to prison. If it was as bad as some want you to think there would be wholesale murder everyday of young black men by white cops.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

There has been no free release of information. Unfortunately we live in an era where as a liberal, giving and omitting certain facts allows the story (fiction or otherwise) to create controversy or support your view of the world (make believe or not) justice be damned. The man deserves to be presumed innocent until proven guilty. Releasing his identity or address just puts his family and neighbors at risk as much as the officer. It is true that no one would care if this was black on black or if the deceased where white. This is appears to be another Travon Martin type case.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> This is appears to be another Travon Martin type case.


just a quick sidetrack, since you mentioned Trayvon. Throughout the whole trial, I was solidly in support of Zimmerman. But damn, his actions since then have me scratching my head. He may really have had a bad case of the Wyatt Earp syndrome, and just had everyone fooled until he got free and clear. Not that Trayvon was any gentle giant -- just the opposite. That was one bad apple.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

A Witness Conversation Unknowingly Captured at the Scene of the Ferguson Shooting is a Game-Changer


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Thought I heard somewhere the cop was hispanic.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I don't know what happened, but everyone should let justice take it course. Obama, and Holden need to keep their mouths shut and stay out of it. They both are showing to be the most racist of all.
EDIT: added the word "know" in the first sentence.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The state trooper captain Ron Johnson made it clear in his speech at a church this morning that this is a racist thing. I was more than disappointed with his speech.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Sounds like I am glad I missed this speech. I think we will never know the truth, unless there is a video, becouse "for the community safety" it will cause more violence either way. 
How can we believe what we hear, when we only hear what we are told 
Thank God I am not stuck there. 
Only time will tell, hell tomorrow night it could all be over, or it could be a damn bloodbath.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

shotlady said:


> A Witness Conversation Unknowingly Captured at the Scene of the Ferguson Shooting is a Game-Changer


First I have herd of that little tid bit, but if its true and can be proven, that certainly could be a Game Changer from the standpoint of Justice. Unfortunately there will always be some doubt about what "really happened" and no matter how justified the shooting may have been, a segment of society that will refuse to see what the facts will obviously show one way or the other.


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

I cant help myself but everytime I hear their chant "hands up dont shoot" I keep thinking that they should be chanting "hands up and don't loot".


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

And add to the baiting is our loser in charge. I'm pretty sure he has never had a national address about the 21 police officers killed by African Americans this year!


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

NBP -What's his name-
Crowd - Darren -----
NBP- How do we want him -
Crowd - Dead

EFF the NBP and anyone who sticks up for the race baiting fools trying to stir up crap to justify their existence.They will find what they are looking for sooner or later.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

I don't think we will ever know for sure what went down at that moment. It is one of those "you had to have been there" things. I did see on the news that a second autopsy showed he had been shot 6 times, twice in the head, a little over kill from where I stand. Again their may be circumstances we don't know about.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I was taught to shoot until the threat is stopped. If the threat is still moving towards me , I'm still shooting.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

One thing is for sure; the unrest won't be quelled by the truth. Especially if the truth is something the rioters don't want to hear. Already, that the dead thug was, in fact a thug, has not been enough to chill them out.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

slewfoot said:


> I don't think we will ever know for sure what went down at that moment. It is one of those "you had to have been there" things. I did see on the news that a second autopsy showed he had been shot 6 times, twice in the head, a little over kill from where I stand. Again their may be circumstances we don't know about.


4 shots to the arm and shoulder, one of the shots to the head was more specifically to the side of the jaw, and one to the top of his head. The medical examiner stated that only one of the shots would have stopped someone from moving forward if they were determined to do so.

It sounds to me that it is entirely possible that the cop kept shooting until the "gentle giant" (his family's description, not the store owner who he manhandled) stopped moving towards him.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Notsoyoung said:


> 4 shots to the arm and shoulder, one of the shots to the head was more specifically to the side of the jaw, and one to the top of his head. The medical examiner stated that only one of the shots would have stopped someone from moving forward if they were determined to do so.
> 
> It sounds to me that it is entirely possible that the cop kept shooting until the "gentle giant" (his family's description, not the store owner who he manhandled) stopped moving towards him.


Furthermore, I remember my Street Survival training. If you have to draw and fire, fire until your target is no longer moving. Why are you firing your weapon? Because life is in danger. The cop didn't pull the trigger to make a point or to get the thug's attention. He pulled the trigger and kept on pulling it because he felt he was in severe danger. This isn't a matter of MRAPs and militarized officers; this is a matter of a patrolman who found himself in a bad situation.

Shame on L'il Mike's parents for raising a thug. I don't care what environment, I don't care what economic level; parents have a responsibility to rear children to be good citizens, not raise them like animals and allow them to roam the streets.


----------



## lancestar2 (Jul 8, 2013)

Ripon said:


> I have no clue how the police officer came to shoot the 6 foot 4 and 294 pound "child" near St. Louis. I doubt it was justified, and he should likely go to prison. That said I am sick of this public lynching of this man due to race. He is white, dead man is black and so now our federal government needs to send over 50 expert investigators in to figure out what happened, and our AG needs a national press conf to tell the local authorities he doesn't trust them and must do a second autopsy.
> 
> I'm white. I'm pretty sure if a black cop happened to shoot me the Feds wouldn't give a rats back side.


hmm... perhaps if you were shot by a black cop and hundreds of white people took to the streets and protested causing a muck they might look into it further... Also here is an interesting video I saw on Youtube. It's a look into there view in there community as to how they feel and think. I am not saying I agree or disagree with her I am simply explaining this is the perception of her point of view and others seem to agree with here via the LIKE button..


----------



## Old Man (Dec 10, 2012)

I am stay out of the killing part because I am not one to said on the information at this time. Here my question for all you preppers, This is where they live and I believe there heart felt feels toward what happen to the young man and the police officers. But you have some who see a time to destroy store, and looting I perfer to call it stealing, and they are not just from there. They are coming from all over. So are you ready for that day, because it is coming on a larger scale. God bless the preppers.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

I will stay put. However if I need to leave I will. And hope no one chooses to impede my progress. Its a choice, by me to leave and someone to try and stop me, fair game, but I don't bring knives to gunfights


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Correct. I hear the agency gets slammed for releasing the strong armed robbery video, but no one criticized the "child"



Denton said:


> One thing is for sure; the unrest won't be quelled by the truth. Especially if the truth is something the rioters don't want to hear. Already, that the dead thug was, in fact a thug, has not been enough to chill them out.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Ripon said:


> Correct. I hear the agency gets slammed for releasing the strong armed robbery video, but no one criticized the "child"


Nope, but now even the governor is jumping on the lynching band wagon. I simply can't wrap my head around such insanity.

Meanwhile, the cop is laid up in the hospital, suffering from injuries sustained from a gentle, unarmed youth.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

No stones. Just run for the high grass. Another no spine politician. Even Obama is being careful not to get too involved too early this time. At least have the appearance of being impartial until the investigation and grand jury are finished. We used to elect statesmen and leaders. The current governor of Missouri fails on both counts. I bet he will not go into that crowd even with his body guards.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

On the first day I heard that the officer had to be taken to a hospital because of facial injuries, then nothing more about it until yesterday where I saw a short article that the bone around his eye had been broken. If true, then it is apparent that he had been attacked. 

The "gentle giant" or "big teddy bear", descriptions from his family or his or their lawyer, is not so gentle during his strong arm robbery of the store owner. He looks like a big THUG. The when the autopsy comes out it appears that all of the guys wounds are from the front. So how did he get wounds entering the front of his arms if they were raised? The medical examiner said that it was "possible", but the only way I can see it happening that way is if the palms of the guys hands were facing backwards. Of course the lawyer said that it was proof positive that he had his hands raised when he was shot. That just shows that Shakespeare may have had a point, kill all of the lawyers. 

Now I am hearing that the "unrest" may be starting to move to other parts of the country, including Dayton, Ohio. I haven't heard anything else about this, so I am unsure of it's validity. However if true, how long until this gets out of hand? I don't understand how the rioting and looting can take place night after night after the sun goes down. Fine, let the protestors march, but once laws are beginning to be broken the wrath of God should come down on top of them. IMO looters should be shot. Say it publicly and then carry it out. I think looting would stop immediately. 

Frankly I have found the official and media responses a little odd. If the officer had been injured, why not emphasis it? As it is now, the officials are allowing the family to be the only ones painting a picture as to what had happened. The authorities stand idly by while looting is taking place, and then why is the Federal Government getting involved? Why state that the Federal Government is going to perform a 3rd autopsy? Why send Eric Holder, someone who had made various statements that imply that the U.S. is highly racist, and that most if not all criticism of he and Obama is racially motivated? Maybe those who suspect that the Government wants this to get out of hand might not be wrong.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

I just glanced over the comments, so if it has already been addressed I will go back to my corner and have a seat. 

I learned, here in JAX, up close and personal that the "Occupy" folks were non-residents and paid protestors.
I also made a work trip to Wash.DC while on active duty to deal with some manpower issues and got to witness the NOW gals protesting in front of the White House... all 15 of them. #smirk However, the NBC news video was expertly done to project a much larger crowd.

That being said I do not ass-u-me that the drama on tv is all from the locals in Ferguson. One certain political party has tables set up for people to register with their party at these Ferguson street corners.

Ratings are up for the media, politicians are in the studios, and activist are well represented.

Back to the "Occupy" bubbas - they quietly fell out of the public eye when the White House was discovered to funding the cause.
I thought about inserting links here but you all probably already know more links than I could post.

Lynching? If it meets a political uptick.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

course it's all unfair. The cop brought a gun to a gun fight instead of taking the beating from gentle mike that he disearved because he was dissing gentle mike


----------

